# Cracked Plastic Wheel Well Cover/skirts



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys: Anyone have the side plastic wheel well covers on the trailer right above the tires, developing stress fractures and cracks? It don't matter if its in the sun, shade, I have stress cracks all over the place on those plastic skirts. Its sealed along the trailer side wall with sealant but where the screws are there are stress cracks all around the screw heads. I have one going south that will eventually bisect the skirt.
I have glued in behind it to fill in the cracks. anyone replace these things? I don't know about this, cheapie part that will probably cost a lot. 
Have a good one!


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

We lost one of our fenders driving down the highway on a particularly windy day. Both sides have/had stress cracks and the wind was too much for the driver's side fender. The replacement part was around $80 and what really killed us was the freight to get it to our local dealer. We haven't replaced it yet, but it's on the to-do list. Once we DO get to replacing it, we'll caulk around each screw and the entire fender where it contacts the trailer body.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the same cracks. I was looking to put some epoxy on the back side too. When I put the fenders back on, what kind of sealer should I use where the fender and trailer meet?


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Same here

I put epoxy over some fiberglass mess, used for sheetrock, to help slowdown the cracks. Worked OK so far.


----------



## kenngeri (Aug 12, 2010)

I had the same thing on my 2010 210RS. All of my cracks were around the screw heads on both side. The Dealer (Camping World) here in Colorado Springs contacted Keystone for me since it was just out of the warrenty period. Keystone replace both with one hour of labor included which cover it all.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I am glad I am not the only one having this issue. Yeah I will use epoxy on the back side to see if that slows it down. All that Keystone had put on the joint where the plastic 'fender skirt' meets the fiberglass was clear silicon. I had redone it last year. Looks pretty good, from a distance, just a lot of cracks.

$80 bucks each, figures. Custom part. Hmmmmmmmm 
I guess if they blow off, That will force the issue, LOL Thanks Guys !


----------

